# London Reptile Enthusiasts Meetup



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi guys,

I am planning a meetup for in Central London on Tuesday 9th August upstairs at the White Horse pub in Soho from 6.30 pm (White Horse, Soho, London, W1F 7RY - pub details # beerintheevening.com)

The place is usually quiet, the drinks aren't too pricey and the staff are decent enough.

Please do let me know if you can make it ^_^


>^..^< Elizabeth


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

To the top please ^_^


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Up, up and away!


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

B.u.m.p ^_^


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

This is next Tuesday everyone ^_^


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

This still good to go?
Who is planning on making it?


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

yes, still definitely on. I have had a few people PM me and say they will try to make it, so we will see who can ^_^

I will most definitely be there regardless.


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Bump. 1 day to go!


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

To the top please. This is tonight. I will be there from 6.30. I am wearing a rather loud red anime t-shirt ^_^ fairly easy to spot!


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Right, I cant get through to the pub on the phone, but a lot of places in the area have been warned by the police not to open tonight. 

For this reason, I will be postponing this until *next* Tuesday. If you know of anyone who planned to attend, please tell them not to tonight as the pub may not even be open.


Can a mod please Edit the title to say CANCELLED - London Reptile Meetup as I cant modify it myself. Thank you


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

Are you doing this tonight?
How does the plan stand? Same place and time??


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi,

nobody really got back to me about it to say if they could attend or not, so I popped in briefly then left. I am going to have to arrange one well in advance to give people more of an oppertunity to plan for attending.


----------

